# Johann Oecolampadius: An exhortation to baptised youth



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 10, 2020)

To you now therefore young men, I speak that be christened. Your parents whether they be alive or dead, brought you of a good and a christen mind to be christened, that ye might be dead from this world and sin. Remember wherefore God did call you to that life not that you should live here and heap up riches in this world, but that you should inherit the kingdom of heaven. The which kingdom shall be given only to them that fear God, & works righteousness, if we live wickedly and continue in sins, so as the fashion of young men and maids is to doo, perpetual damnation and fire everlasting shall follow, for God is a just judge.

Again if we will walk in the commandments of the Lord we shall find joy and life everlasting, in heaven with the Angels and all godly saints. But if you will not cease from your sins & wickedness but still remain and wallow in your naughtiness, look for nothing else but everlasting fire with the devil. You young persons you be bound to be obedient to your Parents in all things save only such as pertains to God and your soul ward, in all other matters if you live not obedient to them, ye have no excuse before God the first and principal honour must be to God, the next after to our parents what profit is it, if thy parents do tender the never so much, make thee their heir of all they have, and pamper the up with all manner of delicates. And though to lose the favour of God, with out the which, there is no health no quietness, even as though a man for one little peace of land full of wides and briers, should for sake all the whole riches and treasure of the world. ...

For more, see Johann Oecolampadius: An exhortation to baptised youth.


----------

